# name of door seal



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Is this called the door seal or the roof rail seal for a '66 2 dr hardtop?

mine are toasted and in need of replacing. 

How are they installed, with push in pins or glue? 

any tips on removal of the old crusty ones?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

ROOF RAIL SEAL


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

2" putty knife mine were too crusty to tell if glued in , I think they just fit in the channel


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

ok, thanks!


----------

